# oak Island?



## redwood (Mar 18, 2002)

going to oak island for a long weekend.I never have seen it mentioned on here,any surf fishing there?? thanks


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Redwood,

Although south of my ol'stomping grounds at Topsail Island, Oak Island has Holden and Kure Beach which I remember having heard of decent pier and surf action.

Hope either of these links can help http://www.ncwaterman.com/ http://www.visitnc.com/cst/ 

Good NC Fishin',

`bucket


----------



## redwood (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks bucket went to holden in aug of last year fished every day and had a ball, want to try some this winter thanks again


----------



## Marcus (Oct 4, 2001)

I spent a week on Oak Island in late August and fished the surf on Caswell Beach while I was there. I caught a bunch of small sharks and one mediium sized shark.

I was watching pier reports during that stretch, but not much was happening. The peirs seem to be doing much better now, and maybe the surf too.

Let us know how you do.

Marcus


----------



## saltyweeks (Sep 15, 2003)

There is surf fishing in the area though you may not see a lot of others doing it. Depending on what you want to catch it can be worth it. Right now in the shallow surf pompano are still around, while spot are starting to come on. There are also blues in the surf. The piers are catching spots, whiting, pompano, and blues. In the inlets and backwaters flounder are showing up right now. Of course, many people are looking for puppy drum and speckled trout, but that fishing is really very hit or miss right now. If you find 'em you can land a ton, but finding them is the trick. There is good black drum fishing right now around any pilings, oyster bars, or similar structure. Sheepshead are around too, but people are really gearing up for the spot to run. There's an article on surf fishing the lower NC area on my website if you want it. Let me know if you have any specific tackle questions.


----------



## eppson (Aug 16, 2003)

*Oak Island Fishing*

The surf fishing is good right now on OI. Local secert..try fishing the beach surf in the 14th street area, 34th street area, 79th street area, and the southern extreme end of the Island. There's Plenty of Parking . Lots of Puppy Drum & Flounder being caught now in all three places. Ocean Crest Pier fishermen are catching nice flounder, bluefish, & Kings . ,LK


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Well check out this site.. http//:www.oceancrestpier.com


----------

